# White Cloud Mountain Minnow Grows Lyretail!



## ddiehn (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have four white cloud mountain minnows in a 30 gal community tank. I noticed today that one of them has sprouted an extension on the upper lobe of its tail!

I've never seen this, and can't find any reference to it on the web...thought one of you might know what's going on. The tank is perfectly stable and has been uneventful for quite some time, besides basic water changes and maintenance.

Here is my fabulous half-lyretailed white cloud (also very cooperative! )



Any ideas??

Thanks, 

David


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

It may be a morph........ how long have you had it?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice, take a lot of pics!


----------



## ddiehn (Aug 27, 2008)

Fishboydanny1 said:


> It may be a morph........ how long have you had it?


I've had this one with three others for over a year and a half...this lengthing of the tail occured only a day or two ago at most....

What is a morph?

David


----------



## fishlover68 (May 2, 2009)

that is a lovely picture of a beautiful fish........ i have no idea as to the lyretail though !!!! and im just researching and learning all about fish species.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm guessing it has something to do with the fish maturing. I dont anything about that species, but it could be a male trait. Fish are usually a bit more fancy than the females at adult hood.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah, i cant find anything on the net about it either. Strange.


----------

